# Which phone will you upgrade to?



## djtext (Apr 1, 2015)

Which phone will you upgrade to? Galaxy S6, Note 4, G4 or iPhone 6?


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

Edited for vulgarity.


----------



## Sharkbait (Feb 9, 2014)

My flip phone still works just fine.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

I have a five and the Warden has a six.


----------



## kevincali (Nov 15, 2012)

I have an iPhone 4. Have had it for almost 5 years. Not upgrading anytime soon. 

I'm not sure what I'll upgrade to when the time comes. Whatever's "trendy" at the time


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

Ha! I still use a 6 year old slide phone and have been thinking if this one bites the dust I'll prob just get a flip phone.


----------



## HuntingHawk (Dec 16, 2012)

For a cell phone to work at my house, I have to have am amplifier & external antenna. That means I have the last flip phone with external antenna jack that AT&T sold. Its 3G & if they ever upgrade the tower that it no longer works I'm not sure what I will do.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

I am waiting to find out which one Kim Kardashian uses.


----------



## Diver (Nov 22, 2014)

I'm a Blackberry fan. I would go with a Blackberry Classic at the moment. I will be looking at Samsung models soon, but not to use as a phone, but as a Kindle replacement.

For those wondering what this has to do with prepping, you may recall that I also carry a small AM/FM due to the cell system immediately failing on both of my "escape from NY" experiences. However, Blackberry's worked on 9/11 and cell systems stayed up for a day after Hurricane Sandy. A Kindle will hold a library of 1500 books as long as it doesn't get toasted by an EMP. I'm not sure how much I can fit on an Android phone but I suspect it is comparable to the Kindle.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

djtext said:


> Which phone will you upgrade to? Galaxy S6, Note 4, G4 or iPhone 6?


First post and you ask this stupid question? You will perish quickly and that makes me smile.


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

I have the S4 so no upgrade anytime soon. And if it were, I'd always get a phone where I could removed the battery and comnpletely disable the phone.


----------



## Pir8fan (Nov 16, 2012)

Why upgrade when the one I have does what I need?


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

bigwheel said:


> I have a five and the Warden has a six.


When my flip phone would not hold a charge more than 5 hours and/or 4 calls, . . . I moved up to a 5, . . . it was $99 or so, . . . the 6 was $399 or so.

Did the same for the warden in our house.

I wish the battery were replaceable, . . . but it is what it is, . . . I'm communicating / texting / taking pictures / and it meets my needs.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

This was my last upgrade, perhaps I should consider another?
View attachment 10531

to
View attachment 10532


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

HuntingHawk said:


> For a cell phone to work at my house, I have to have am amplifier & external antenna. That means I have the last flip phone with external antenna jack that AT&T sold. Its 3G & if they ever upgrade the tower that it no longer works I'm not sure what I will do.


HH you can modify the antenna on most Android phones to get better reception and even take external antennas. Samsung is especially easy to work on.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Won't be switching to any of those.
I have an allergic reaction to Apple products and the Samsung options are no longer watertight.
I'll stick with my S4 Active for now, and *might* upgrade to the still watertight S5/S5 Active at some point.


----------



## turbo6 (Jun 27, 2014)

I've had a Samsung galaxy for over 5 years now, so when the time comes it will probably be another galaxy.


----------



## chemikle (Feb 16, 2015)

I have a blackberry and a vertu signatureprobably when i will have money will upgrade to new blackberry and new vertu)


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)




----------



## chemikle (Feb 16, 2015)

Denton
i have that too))) from 97or99))


----------



## Big Country1 (Feb 10, 2014)

I keep a prepaid flip phone. Its for emergencies only. I have a house phone. If im not home, then I must be busy, leave me a message or try later.


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

Let me tell you a story:

I have an iPhone 6 Plus in a "Unicorn Beetle" protective case.

The other day I went out to the retreat location to do a bit of work and to goof off on our land a bit, when I stopped in town to buy some groceries I noticed I didn't have my phone. Hmm, thought I, I must have left it at home. No worries, Spice was with me and she had her phone. SO we went about our business, and drove home. I got home, and searched for the phone, couldn't find it. Spice called it, and I couldn't hear it ring. 

Finally, I got on the computer and ran the "Where Is My iPhone" app. 

"What on earth," I said out loud, "is my phone doing there?"

The location showed was beside the highway about 12 miles from my house.

I told Spice what was up, we grabbed a couple of flashlights (it was right at sundown) and headed off to find what I was sure to be a smashed smart phone. By then I had figured out I had set it on the roof of my car as I was loading tools into the back, and must have forgotten it.

We drove over to the spot, and sure enough it was laying by the side of the road. The case had popped open and the phone had come out. I approached with trepidation, knowing that at least on the bright side I have the phone insured. 

I picked up the phone to find it fully functional, and with only one tiny dent in the back. The case had taken the entire brunt of hitting the highway at 55 MPH and bouncing who knows how far. It just popped open at the very last. I put the phone back in the case, put it back together, and it works fine. Not a scratch on it, just the one small dent hidden by the case on the back.

I am having to replace the case (it is cracked) but I think that's a pretty good testimony for that brand of cases and for the toughness of the iPhone 6 plus.


----------



## Big Country1 (Feb 10, 2014)

Salt-N-Pepper said:


> Let me tell you a story:
> 
> I have an iPhone 6 Plus in a "Unicorn Beetle" protective case.
> 
> ...


Sorry S&P, But a "Unicorn Beetle" doesn't really fit in any "tough" category. Lmao.
Seriously tho, im glad you found your phone, fully intact.


----------



## kevincali (Nov 15, 2012)

Salt-N-Pepper said:


> Let me tell you a story:
> 
> I have an iPhone 6 Plus in a "Unicorn Beetle" protective case.
> 
> ...


Just about the same thing happened with my iPhone 4. Was working on my 56 Buick. Placed it on the bumper and proceeded to the parts house. Ended up running it over on my road (gravel). Went looking for it. Found it with a tire print on the back. Replaced the screen, and am still using it! Oh, and it was NOT in a case!

Sold me on iPhones. Hopefully the new ones are just as tough!


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

Big Country1 said:


> Sorry S&P, But a "Unicorn Beetle" doesn't really fit in any "tough" category.


Really?


----------



## Big Country1 (Feb 10, 2014)

Salt-N-Pepper said:


> Really?
> 
> View attachment 10533


Well I gotta admit, that's a lot tougher than I had figured. But I stand by my post! lol :suspicion:


----------



## Hemi45 (May 5, 2014)

I was very happy with my iphone 4 but maxed out the memory. I just got a 5 while I still could. I want nothing to do with the 6.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

salt-n-pepper said:


> i think that's a pretty good testimony for ... The toughness of the iphone 6 plus.











:mrgreen:


----------



## whoppo (Nov 9, 2012)

I've been a die hard BlackBerry fan for a very long time... Last September, my BB Z10 died in a tragic gravitational event. Since my corporate life demands a smart phone I had to get another that day.
The BB Passport was not yet available in the US because AT&T sucks and I wasn't going to spend a few hundred dollars on another Z10, so I decided to get a Samsung Note 4. The Note 4 is a pretty decent phone overall, but Android's user interface and multitasking are light years behind the BB10 OS. Now since my wife and I have matching everything, we've got TWO of these $800+ phones running an incredibly insecure operating system that grants outrageous permissions to app written by monkeys.

In the next month or so I'll most likely be buying a pair of unlocked BlackBerry Passports and selling these Note 4's on fleabay.


----------



## slewfoot (Nov 6, 2013)

We both have the first iPhone to hit the market how ever many years ago that was. works fine why upgrade? Will do it when one of these gives up and dies.


----------



## JeremyScott (Apr 1, 2015)

I absolutely despise cell phones. If it wasnt for work, Id get rid of the thing and throw it off the 610 bridge and chunk it in the Houston Ship Channel


----------



## Diver (Nov 22, 2014)

whoppo said:


> I've been a die hard BlackBerry fan for a very long time... Last September, my BB Z10 died in a tragic gravitational event. Since my corporate life demands a smart phone I had to get another that day.
> The BB Passport was not yet available in the US because AT&T sucks and I wasn't going to spend a few hundred dollars on another Z10, so I decided to get a Samsung Note 4. The Note 4 is a pretty decent phone overall, but Android's user interface and multitasking are light years behind the BB10 OS. Now since my wife and I have matching everything, we've got TWO of these $800+ phones running an incredibly insecure operating system that grants outrageous permissions to app written by monkeys.
> 
> In the next month or so I'll most likely be buying a pair of unlocked BlackBerry Passports and selling these Note 4's on fleabay.


I am curious why the Passport? I'd like a Clssic myself.


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

Denton said:


>


You know, I wouldn't be surprised if you use one of those!!


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Now who mentioned the Jouston Chip Channel? There is toxic fumes which come off of that I heard a time or two. Who has had swimming lessons in Buffalo Bayou? Where is the 5th Ward? You got some nostalgia knocked loose on some of this.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

I have an AT&T Go Phone, made by Samsung. $9.95 at Walmart. Every three months I spend $25 and get 250 minutes of air time (I do not talk a lot). Less than 10 people have the number.
It does not take pictures, connect to the internet, function as a computer. It's a PHONE, and it transmits and receives voice transmissions. How quaint.
Our landline is our internet wifi modem connection. We have the ringer shut off.
There are places around where we live with no cell signal, so the On Star phone in my truck is activated along with my GPS, just in case.

I'm Old Fashioned, and people who are constant cell phone yackers irritate the living daylights out of me.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

rice paddy daddy said:


> ...people who are constant cell phone yackers irritate the living daylights out of me.


Post of the Week.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Its fun to stuck at traffic lights next to one of them in quesiton. They be yakking away while wildly gesticulating with the free hand. I guess they think their chum on the phone can see that or something.


----------



## whoppo (Nov 9, 2012)

Diver said:


> I am curious why the Passport? I'd like a Clssic myself.


Screen real estate and I kinda like the swipable physical keyboard.


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

I gotta admit that I love me some new technology but I'm not due for an upgrade for another year. =(


----------



## Dubyagee (Nov 9, 2012)

Just ordered an iPhone 6 from a 4S.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

I have the Motorola turbo. Besides the non removable battery and no SD card its great! 64 GB memory multiple processors, 3 GB RAM. Battery is twice as big and charges twice as fast.

Ifn you're into that. I also have a prepaid flip phone that had 140 days of service for $20 phone was $9.99


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

None I carry a Military grade flip phone. Takes a heck of a beating and keeps going. I am hard on them. I don't need so called smart phones to get things done, In fact I find them to be a major distraction to those around me. Messing with the darn phone looking for answers that are right in front of them.


----------



## NotTooProudToHide (Nov 3, 2013)

Pretty happy with the s5 i got last year. I guess Ill go with whats the best phone for the money once its shot.


----------



## Stick (Sep 29, 2014)

bigwheel said:


> Its fun to stuck at traffic lights next to one of them in quesiton. They be yakking away while wildly gesticulating with the free hand. I guess they think their chum on the phone can see that or something.


I like the way they jump when they don't see the light turn green and you give them a good blast on the horn. I used to carry one of those hand-held air horns around on my KLR650, had a holster for it on my tank bag. Hehehe that usually made em jump. Always wanted to get one of those digital horns that sound like a train, especially for that one light where the tracks cross...


----------

